# Fold Camera



## archery (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear forum,

I've recently come across a vintage fold camera that I'm struggling to identify. It looks very muck like a Merkel Minerva but I cannot be sure. I've contacted an expert for a small charge re ID and value but haven't had a response. I've posted the photos to a flickr account here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/69497336@N02/sets/

Should you not be able to read the writing on the lens part it is as follows:

COMPUR

and the inner lens:

Laack Rathenow 112939 Anastigamt Pololyt 1:4,5 F - 13.5 cm

There is also a serial number DRP No 258646 DRGM and the number 9973 inscribed on the front wood case.

Everything seems to function and there is a string for the shutter device and an ill fitting case. I also note a bracket is missing from the front right edge.

Apologies for my ignorance and thank you in advance for any input.

John


----------



## timor (Oct 22, 2012)

John, look here:
Laack - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia
It is right there.


----------



## archery (Oct 23, 2012)

timor said:


> John, look here:
> Laack - Camera-wiki.org - The free camera encyclopedia
> It is right there.



Do you mean the Gazelle Tropical 9*12 cm? It seems to fit the specs re Compur shutter and pololyt lens. Any advice as to value and where to sell it?

John


----------



## timor (Oct 23, 2012)

archery said:


> Do you mean the Gazelle Tropical 9*12 cm? It seems to fit the specs re Compur shutter and pololyt lens. Any advice as to value and where to sell it?
> 
> John


It looks like it is Gazelle. I would suggest you should ask guys from Film And Darkroom User forum about this camera. Someone might be even interested in buying it.


----------



## timor (Oct 25, 2012)

Hm, not much help from friends from FADU, the tread was closed after one respond and that was the best chance. No wonder I hang here.


----------



## compur (Oct 25, 2012)

Of course they closed the thread.

The OP does not appear to be a vintage camera collector or film photo enthusiast wishing to keep or use the camera or to be involved in film photography in some way.

He/she appears to be yet another person hoping to mooch some free advice from real enthusiasts so they can make a buck selling off an old camera they found.

Q.E.D.:


archery said:


> Any advice as to value and where to sell it?



There's nothing wrong with making a buck but there are appropriate and inappropriate places and ways to do it.


----------



## theraven (Oct 25, 2012)

compur said:


> Of course they closed the thread.
> 
> The OP does not appear to be a vintage camera collector or film photo enthusiast wishing to keep or use the camera or to be involved in film photography in some way.
> 
> ...



Better that than it rotting in an attic, at least if an enthusiast buys it it will be cared for and maybe used.


----------



## archery (Oct 25, 2012)

compur said:


> Of course they closed the thread.
> 
> The OP does not appear to be a vintage camera collector or film photo enthusiast wishing to keep or use the camera or to be involved in film photography in some way.
> 
> ...



John by the way therefore one would normally assume a he. No I'm not an enthusiast and no I do not wish to keep it. I am wishing to mooch some advice (mooch by definition implies no cost/free), the kind of advice I give on a daily/weekly basis on computer forums for people having problems. 

I'm not too sure how many 'real enthusiasts' there are on this forum as the response has hardly been riveting. Not that it matters as I have obtained the help I required from elsewhere and for those interested it is here:

Fold Camera Identification, ?Laack - Photo.net Large Format Forum

Timor, thank you for your input and Raven, yes I quite agree that it is far better than it rotting in an attic.


----------



## archery (Oct 25, 2012)

In addition, if you'd read the thread you would have noted that I had tried to pay for said advice with no success, making your post all the more rude and misinformed.


----------



## compur (Oct 25, 2012)

^ Rude?  Maybe. But your identical thread was locked on another forum presumably for the same reason while you were at least tolerated here.

Misinformed?  Hardly, as you have just confirmed your mooching agenda here.

But, in any case .......... buh bye!


----------



## archery (Oct 25, 2012)

It was posted on the film and dark room forum based on advice from here, you clearly don't learn from your mistakes, read the threads. In addition the thread from that forum was not locked, it was closed as the answer was perfectly adequate. Finally there is no mooching agenda, I'd requested paid for help with identification, valuation and an ebay advert here:

Antique and Classic Cameras

I find it hard to believe given your attitude in this thread that your tolerated here but clearly you are, I hope your 1830 posts are not as nonsensical as the ones here.

No need to bother with an apology.

Good day.


----------



## timor (Oct 25, 2012)

compur said:


> Of course they closed the thread.
> 
> The OP does not appear to be a vintage camera collector or film photo enthusiast wishing to keep or use the camera or to be involved in film photography in some way.
> 
> He/she appears to be yet another person hoping to mooch some free advice from real enthusiasts so they can make a buck selling off an old camera they found.


I have to partially agree with that, however I don't find the answer of FADU particularly good. I was hoping for a bit more than just pointing to a dealer.


----------



## archery (Oct 25, 2012)

The general consensus seems to be that proffering information for the benefit of another party is frowned upon. Is vintage camera knowledge so prized that this is an acceptable attitude? I wouldn't mind but this forum thread has not been particularly helpful and it's a forum, participation is a choice. Should members find any monetary gain of mine an insult to their sensibilities; take recourse that their information will ensure adequate description of the camera and ownership by a suitable enthusiast.

Maybe I need to reconsider the help I give on the PC support forum and tell them they're 'mooching' and to go to PC world for ill informed paid for advice. No, wait, I enjoy solving their problems and giving advice, an attitude I'd have expected from a forum called 'collectors corner'.


----------



## archery (Oct 25, 2012)

timor said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Of course they closed the thread.
> ...



Having been unsuccessful on 2 forums in obtaining information about the camera I posted here and got a pretty thorough response (for your own interest and education):

Fold Camera Identification, ?Laack - Photo.net Large Format Forum


----------



## timor (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks John for the link. One more for history of photography "study".


----------



## compur (Oct 25, 2012)

archery said:


> The general consensus seems to be that proffering information for the benefit of another party is frowned upon. Is vintage camera knowledge so prized that this is an acceptable attitude? I wouldn't mind but this forum thread has not been particularly helpful and it's a forum, participation is a choice. Should members find any monetary gain of mine an insult to their sensibilities; take recourse that their information will ensure adequate description of the camera and ownership by a suitable enthusiast.



The title of this forum is "Collector's Corner - *A place to discuss the collection of classic cameras and related equipment*."

Your purpose in posting here was something entirely different.  Giving free advice to fellow enthusiasts is enjoyable.  Doing the same for opportunists hoping to score a quick buck with the help of our knowledge gleaned over years or decades gets tiresome after a while. 

Why don't you post your questions on a more appropriate forum such as eBay or other business-oriented forums? Just a suggestion.


----------



## archery (Oct 26, 2012)

compur said:


> archery said:
> 
> 
> > The general consensus seems to be that proffering information for the benefit of another party is frowned upon. Is vintage camera knowledge so prized that this is an acceptable attitude? I wouldn't mind but this forum thread has not been particularly helpful and it's a forum, participation is a choice. Should members find any monetary gain of mine an insult to their sensibilities; take recourse that their information will ensure adequate description of the camera and ownership by a suitable enthusiast.
> ...



Compur,

I thought you'd left the thread, welcome back. If you'd seen my flickr sets you'd note that I had 'collected' a Kodak Retina, Dacora Dignette, Zeiss Icon Box Tengor and the fold camera. Though indeed, I won't be a collector for long as I intend to sell them rather than let them gather dust in the garage. Making a 'quick buck' is just as important to me as knowing they'll go to a suitable home though we considered keeping the fold camera as it is rather impressive.

If there are forum rules preventing threads such as these please point them out. If not may I suggest you write some, you strike me as the type of chap who might enjoy such an exercise. As for threads being tiresome, all you've contributed here is a good moan, if that makes you bored then I suggest you avoid it in future.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 26, 2012)

archery said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > archery said:
> ...



Sorry guy but you seemed to have missed the part that it's not so much about you.

People come through here weekly, it seems, looking to sell off their grandfather's prized camera as soon as they can and for as much as they can -which is their right if they are the current owner- without a care about the object or the place it held in their (supposed) loved one's life.

Occasionally we get the chortlers who've managed to buy or have been given a (they hope) valuable camera from someone at a  very low price and want us to tell them they're now rich.

To us this is much the same as finding or being given a valuable dog which needs a loving home only for it to be thrown in another cage and put up to auction.  It's a saddening part of a life that we'd prefer didn't exist.

Again, it's not about you, you're just the next guy.


----------



## archery (Oct 26, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> archery said:
> 
> 
> > compur said:
> ...



It may not be about me but this is my thread so I'll continue to defend my actions, if you want to moan about 'guys' then do it on another thread. 

I don't really want to repeat myself for people who haven't read the thread, I will only point out that I tried the 'paid for advice' to prevent the rousing free loader response I've had from this thread. I'd have been happy for someone to PM me and offer advice for a paypal fee as well; I'm not the next guy. In addition I'm polite and grateful for advice I've received and will follow up the posts with the outcome. Clearly the camera is relatively unusual as the information garnered from this forum was minimal.

Not too sure about the dog analogy but I'll respond. If I found or was given a valuable dog but couldn't offer it a loving home (eg I worked shifts or lived in a flat) then I'd do my best to find it a suitable owner, in that sense I'm doing the same with a camera, I can't offer it a home, I wouldn't use it and more importantly I wouldn't appreciate it. If it happens to be valuable then great. I'm selling other cameras that aren't valuable, possibly at a loss given I've made the postage low, rather than simply throw them out 

I'd be interested to know where members bought their collections, I doubt very much they were all inherited. 

One man's trash is another man's treasure.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 26, 2012)

LOL  Well, since it _is _all about you, I'll leave you to yourself.

Good luck


----------



## compur (Oct 26, 2012)

archery said:


> ... this is my thread so I'll continue to defend my actions ...



:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------

